# Pumpkin: raw or cooked?



## Emma_angeline (Sep 24, 2017)

I saw pumpkin on the safe treat list for hedgehogs. Does it need to be cooked or prepared in any way first? I wanted to carve a hole in it and set it in his play pen to be used as a hideout and a snack.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Hard vegetables should be cooked, and not hard ones can be fed raw.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You want to only feed cooked pumpkin. No seeds and no skins. Putting a pumpkin in the cage isn't a good idea as they start to go moldy unless than 24 hours. You'll also end up with a hedgehog with pumpkin covered quills.


----------

